# My system, what do you think?



## legion1capone (Jan 30, 2010)

I've ordered the following... what do you think? Should sound pretty amazing once its all broken in. Anyone have any experience with any of the following products?

Pre/Pro:
Onkyo Pro PR SC5508 

Power amp:
Butler Audio TDB-5150

blueray player:
Oppo BDP-95 

Speaker system:
GoldenEar Technology TritonCinema Two system

Subwoofers:
2 Definitive Technology Supercube I subwoofers

TV:
Mitsubishi L75-A91

Cables:
Blue Jeans Cables for audio and video


----------



## gorb (Sep 5, 2010)

"The upgrade company" is a scam imo. Ignoring that, nice stuff.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Looks like a very nice system. I really think you are going to love the Onkyo and Audyssey MultEQ XT32/SubEQ HT. I am not very familiar with Butler Audio, but given how much time it appears you spent putting together this HT, I am sure it is quite capable.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## legion1capone (Jan 30, 2010)

It is a 5 channel tube amplifier that is pretty dang cool. Check it out...

http://www.butleraudio.com/tdb5150.php

http://www.hometheater.com/floorloudspeakers/206epos/


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I think your system will be fantastic, I am not sure I would spend the money on the Butler 5 ch amp. Im not sold on the power ratings or the ability to handle the dynamics of movie soundtracks. For the price I think you can get much better 5ch amps for less. Just my opinion.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Very interesting. Truth be told, I do not know anyone personally who uses a 5 Channel Tube Amplifier. I really do look forward to reading your impressions. My brother uses Rogue Audio M-180 Tube Monoblocks in his 2 Channel Setup. They are driving Focal 1038be's and he also uses a Rogue Preamp and the results are simply stunning.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## TypeA (Aug 14, 2010)

If the stellar frequency response is any reflection it looks like those Golden Ears are a great choice.


----------

